

Ask HN: What IDEs for front-end web development? - joeclark77

The last time I was a full-time web developer, the state of the art web development IDE was Allaire HomeSite, and sadly it turns out it&#x27;s no longer available.  What are people using these days for front-end development?  Is there anything available for Windows or Linux that&#x27;s relatively lightweight but beats using Notepad++?
======
cordite
You might have more luck with Atom [1], though I personally use the browser
tools for debugging and Sublime (currently) for editing.

For many developers these days, there's generally post-processing, from using
coffeescript or jade or sass--and as far as I know, there's no "has-
everything" solution out of the box that handles things for you.

You likely will already switch between editor and browser regularly--use the
tools the browsers give you.

I don't think a tool like dreamweaver will serve you well these days either.

[1]: [https://atom.io/](https://atom.io/)

------
MichaelAO
Check out Brackets: [http://brackets.io/?lang=en](http://brackets.io/?lang=en)
It's optimized for HTML, CSS and JS. I've slowly fell in love with it. Very
usable and well designed. Bonus points for being open source and hackable.

